# Cedar Rapids IA: 10 yo Eli in AC - Owner Died



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

From an email:

Sandy,
Can you please post a message about Eli on the board? He is at Cedar Rapids (IA) Animal Control because his owner passed away. He is 10 years old and may have EPI although it is unknown whether this was ever diagnosed by a vet. According to the vet's office the owner did his own research and fed Eli pig pancreas to keep weight on him. The owner's son and daughter in law are very concerned about Eli, but cannot keep him themselves because their lab does not like other dogs.

For more information please contact Tina at Friends of CRAC at [email protected].
Thanks!

Julie Penrod
Mississippi Valley German Shepherd Dog Rescue, Inc.
http://www.mvgsdr.org


Isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

aww, poor thing.
He looks so regal.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

He is a beautiful guy....wonder if I can twist Don's arm......

Instead of a wolfhound.......an elder GSD and a GSD X Dacshund....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh ladyhawk, i have a dear friend who used to breed irish wolfhounds, they are mega-work i think. way, way, way more than an elder gsd. just sayin'...


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my he is gorgeous. Is that grey on his muzzle? Incredible.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay Is that grey on his muzzle?


Yep, that's gray. That's how my Astro's muzzle looks, actually Astro is grayer, and he's almost 12 yo.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I just found out that his time is very limited. The shelter does not have room for him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this dear old boy needs help right away.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

up goes the dear old guy with very limited time.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

I will be driving thru Cedar Rapids tomorrow. I could stop in if anyone is interested in him. Let me know, going from Minneapolis to Kansas City tomorrow and back thru Cedar rapids on Thursday.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Older GSD's are great! They still play....just not as much...and still love to cuddle on the couch...a whole lot more! Plus all trained and no shreading/chewing....someone anyone?!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

not as many people on the board from iowa, as there are from some other places. i hope this senior can find a warm bed after losing his person.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm from Iowa...Cedar Rapids, in fact, but the shelter here has told me they won't consider anyone living within city limits that already has a total of 4 cats & dogs. I have 4 dogs & 3 cats. Given the difficulties with Spanky (my inherited Amer Bulldog) I really don't want another, but city policies render that irrelevant. Short of adopting him, is there anything I can do for this guy?

Katieliz, I've had IWs. A very close friend breeds them, as well, It's a breed I adore & honestly they're easy keepers in most ways. Their only shortcoming (albeit it's a major one) is the life expectancy. My guy was pts a few weeks past 11. My girl was a week shy of 9. Despite this, I plan to have another, hopefully within the year.


----------



## CIMARRONGSD (Oct 10, 2009)

This info I received from the shelter today: 319-286-5993
A rescue is currently evaluating this boy for adoption ( I believe Mississippi Valley)
He is still at the shelter.

also an email from Tina (contact person listed earlier in this thread)

Hi Steve,
I just spoke with Michelle at the shelter and she said you called. Eli is not at risk. He would do better in a foster home/rescue environment with being 10 years old and having some medical issues. 
Tina
-------------- Original message from "steve d." <[email protected]>: -------------- 


Tina,
Can you give me an update on this ole guy at your shelter in cedar rapids.
Is his time running out?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1231692&page=2#Post1231692
I have not found any cedar rapids contact info other than your email.
thanx
/steve d.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Just got an email that Northeast Iowa Rescue is pulling him tomorrow.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

good for eli!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Great news - so happy for Eli!


----------

